# New Android Trojan Is Nearly Impossible to Remove



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

IT security firm Kaspersky claims it has discovered the "most sophisticated" Android trojan yet.

Identified by Kaspersky as "Backdoor.AndroidOS.Obad.a," the mobile menace can send SMS to premium-rate numbers, download other malware and install them on the infected device, as well as send malware to other devices via Bluetooth, and remotely perform commands in the console.

Obad is also extremely well concealed, by means of code obfuscation, and it uses several previously undocumented security holes in the Android operating system to make it very hard to analyze.

Read More


----------

